
Show HN: A little app to keep your free Heroku apps awake - inoda
https://github.com/inoda/heroku-pinger
======
whalesalad
Funny that this depends on the Heroku scheduler to work. Why not just throw a
curl command in the Heroku scheduler like everyone else? I can’t think of a
reason to use this when you have cron and a bash script with a curl command in
it.

Or pay $7 a month to get a hobby dyno... you cant possibly need 24x7 uptime if
you can’t afford $7 a month.

~~~
inoda
This isn't for 24/7 uptime. And it also doesn't depend on Heroku scheduler.
That's just one option for getting this up and running quickly.

------
_pmf_
Alternative title: how to ruin free tiers for everyone

~~~
inoda
Why is this the case? This stays within Heroku's limits for free tiers. They
cap free dyno hours anyways so if you need your app awake all the time you
have no choice but to pay.

~~~
rhardih
If everyone kept their free dynos up the maximum amount of time, that limit
would probably be a lot lower.

------
gop1
Just add your site to any uptime monitoring tools like
[https://uptimerobot.com](https://uptimerobot.com) or
[https://webmonitoring.online](https://webmonitoring.online)

~~~
inoda
The problem with this is that you don't want your free dyno to stay awake all
the time because free dyno hours are capped. This tool let's you set a window
to pause the requests.

------
gbourne1
You only get a limited number of free hours. 1000 with a credit card otherwise
550.

[https://www.heroku.com/free](https://www.heroku.com/free)

~~~
inoda
Yep! This works around that by having a window where the requests are paused.

------
pictur
The simplest solution [https://uptimerobot.com/](https://uptimerobot.com/)

~~~
inoda
The problem with this is that you don't want your free dyno to stay awake
_all_ the time because free dyno hours are capped. This tool let's you set a
window to pause the requests.

